# OEM Fog Lights



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I saw this ad on Ebay. I asked if it comes with the switch and he responded "Hello, yes our fog lamp packages are complete with switch and everything you'll need to install fog lamps from nothing." here is the link: 11 13 Chevrolet Cruze Fog Light Upgrade 95903470 | eBay

Does this look like a full kit. All I have to do is install and I should be good to go? Would you be comfortable purchasing it. If you guy can let me know your opinions that would be great. Thank you.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Yes that is the full kit. Thats the exact one I bought and installed. I recommend looking up the how to on here bc the kit doesnt come with the best of instructions


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Yes that is the full kit. Thats the exact one I bought and installed. I recommend looking up the how to on here bc the kit doesnt come with the best of instructions


Thanks for the quick response. You had no issues with the install went smooth? I am going to try this one one my own and have never attempted such a task. What bulbs does the fog lights take H8?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

No problem! Install was very straight forward. Hardest part is probably getting the front fascia on and off. Now u may have to get the lights programmed after the install, I just did mine on my 13' lt and did not need any programming. As for bulbs im not sure what they take, id say h8 sounds about right, but note they do come included in that kit.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

What do you mean by programmed? I'm I looking at an additional fee? Does that have to be through the dealership?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Yes after install they may not work, the little fog light icon on the dash will turn on but the fogs actually wont turn on. I couldnt tell u why some vehicles do and some dont need program but ur atleast looking at an additional 100 fee through the dealer. I only disconnected the negative battery cable and was only disconnected for roughly 30 mins so im not sure if thats the reason I didnt need programmed. Ive heard of other disconnecting both positive and negative cables and they needed to get them programmed


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Yes after install they may not work, the little fog light icon on the dash will turn on but the fogs actually wont turn on. I couldnt tell u why some vehicles do and some dont need program but ur atleast looking at an additional 100 fee through the dealer. I only disconnected the negative battery cable and was only disconnected for roughly 30 mins so im not sure if thats the reason I didnt need programmed. Ive heard of other disconnecting both positive and negative cables and they needed to get them programmed


Alright well I ordered the fog lights and am super pumped. I guess I will just pray that I dont have to get them programmed as paying an extra 100 bucks for that would really damper the mood!


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Ya thats what I did, just plugged everything in and hoped for the best. If u have any other questions u can always pm me and ill try n help.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IMO fog lights are a must on the Cruze. They really add to your near wide field vision.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Perfect, thanks man I appreciate it. I think just for the aesthetic purposes of the front end of the Cruze fog lights are a must. FINGERS CROSSED. I will keep you posted. Thanks again.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> I only disconnected the negative battery cable and was only disconnected for roughly 30 mins so im not sure if thats the reason I didnt need programmed. Ive heard of other disconnecting both positive and negative cables and they needed to get them programmed


By chance did you test the power at the fuse prior to unplugging the battery to see if it was receiving power or just plugged in and hopped. Mine needs to be programmed as of now but I have not tried unplugging the battery. I might have to try it though.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Glad to see at least you guys are buying the OEM ones. True the BCM (body control module) "may" need to be reprogrammed for the lamp install. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

APCruze said:


> By chance did you test the power at the fuse prior to unplugging the battery to see if it was receiving power or just plugged in and hopped. Mine needs to be programmed as of now but I have not tried unplugging the battery. I might have to try it though.


No I didn't test it but from what I heard, by unplugging both the positive and negative cables will cause the computer to reset. By just unplugging the negative, it keeps power to the ecu, etc to keep settings. All of my trip, average mpg and other settings stayed the same, they didnt reset. Once I hooked the negative back up, the DIC said to put window down, the roll window up. I thought that was weird but assumed the ecu was doing a form of a test. After that I turned on the fogs and they turned on. Now I'm not saying what I experienced is the reason I didnt need programmed, its just what I did and what the outcome happened to be for me.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Just making sure that you only unplugged the negative for approx 30 min. I will try duplicating and see what I get.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Yep only did the negative. Worst that could happen is that they already dont work lol. But goodluck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I have started the process to see will report back in about 30. By chance do you remember when you put the cable back on was the driver door open or closed and when putting the key in the ignition was the door open or closed and did you start the car or just turn it to the on position. 

Sorry to be annoying but just trying to duplicate as much as I can too see if it was pure luck or a work around...


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

No ur not annoying I know where ur coming from. But when I got back into the car after reconnecting the cable I closed the door, had the hood still open, and only turned the ignition to the accessory. Then immidiately on the DIC it said to roll down the window and back up


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

No luck


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Bummer.. I wonder why some cars need programmed and others dont. Does the little fog light indicator come on?

Edit: Also are u sure u have the right slot for the power wire in the fuse box? If the indicator light doesnt come on then that could be the problem.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Man, I hope I don't need to do the reprogramming. How does it make sense that some cars need it but others don't?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Newer versions of the BCM require programming. Older versions don't. It makes no sense to me to require this.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Thats what im saying it doesnt make sense, theirs got to be another factor. Id like to know what the dealer actually does when they program them


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> Newer versions of the BCM require programming. Older versions don't. It makes no sense to me to require this.


I had read this before and even mentioned the reprogramming to others, but when I saw his was a 2013 also I was hoping it was a error in the software that might just work. Figured it was worth a shot, but for me its still a trip to the stealership to see if I can't talk them into doing it out of curtesy or for like $50. Instead of the $120.00 they want.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TMcDermid said:


> Man, I hope I don't need to do the reprogramming. How does it make sense that some cars need it but others don't?


Car manufacturers don't like people not visiting the dealers to get things done...so they sneakily change little things in the programming that people could do in the past. 

For example, on my last car, you could program a remote on 93-97 models but not 98-2000. And you could reset the service light on a 93-95 but not a 96-98 (they brought it back when people got pissed off for the 99-2000 MY). 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Newer versions of the BCM require programming. Older versions don't. It makes no sense to me to require this.


Mines a 13 and I didnt need programmed. It'd be different if they used different BCMs, ie one for ls and another for higher trims but thats not the case. Theirs a BCM thats standard and a separate if the cars equipped with the rear park assist. Atleast that's how it was last year. If u ask how I know, well I installed them


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

says right on the web page it will need to be programed. I've installed a few of the gm kits and they always need programing. the bcm has to be programed to tell it that it now has fog lights. the bcm turns the lights on and off, the switch is just an input to the bcm. only $59.95 at my dealership but price will vary by location


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Oddly enouph, my 12 required nothing.

When I put fogs on my Commander, it had to be programmed......that was in 07....so this is not new, but it is annoying.

Rob


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

invisabill said:


> the bcm has to be programed to tell it that it now has fog lights. the bcm turns the lights on and off, the switch is just an input to the bcm


This is somewhat correct. The bcm sends a digital signal to the fog lights. If they're there, then once the key is turned power will be sent out, once the switch is turned on then the circuit is complete and the lights will turn on. Our bcm's are somewhat learning, in the sense that they can adapt. Thats why when something goes wrong the bcm works with the sensors to figure out what is wrong, but those are primarily analog signals. 

This leads me to believe that the digital signal is already programmed for the lights and during some forms of installation that signal is lost and needs to be reprogrammed if power is cut off for certain periods of time. For an example, a lot of newer car radios, once power is lost the radio it "locks" it self out and needs reprogrammed. That digital file was already there, it just disappeared after power was lost.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I got a answer for the fog light reprogramming. I posted a new thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...4241-answers-fog-lit-reprogramming-2013s.html basically if it was made before March 25th it has to be programmed, after March 25th no programming, straight plug and play.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I just wanted to update this thread. I installed my fog lights today, connected the negative battery terminal and prayed...lights worked. I do not need to get them programmed. I have a 2012 LS purchased last March. 

















Here are some crappy pictures I took on my phone. I will take out the good camera out this evening to get some night shots as well. I upgraded the bulb to produce 4000k color temperature to match my headlights. I think it really completes the front end. So it really seems to be random for those who need to have their lights reprogrammed.


----------

